# Newborn baby knitted mouse cardigan hat diaper cover and booties set pattern



## tiina5704 (Oct 1, 2012)

This knitted set has been the best seller for years and I knitted 32 complete sets and decided no more LOL You can also find this same one (but with a pompom hat) for a preemie baby.

Set includes the cardigan, hat, diaper cover and booties (mouse not included in the pattern)

Here is the link... http://www.piccolissimobaby.com/Mouse-set-knitting-pattern_p_46.html

cost: 5.99£ (british pounds)

Did I do it correctly?


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful Set!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

OOOOOH that's adorable!!!!

Everything looks good - I added the price but I don't have a symbol for British pounds on my computer. If you could edit and add that it looks wonderful!

Can't wait to see more of your lovely work


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh my golly!!! that is so sweet. I want a baby!!!! No I don't, I want to just knit for babies.....yes, that's right.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Are the booties duplicate stitched? So cute!


----------



## tiina5704 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks all  This is not a real baby but a reborn doll (which I have also made!) I use them to model my sets as they show the sets much better than just displayed flat.

I have various colours of this same set and I could post more pics here but can't find a way lol


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

It's a lovely picture - you've done well to show off all the cute attributes.


----------



## margaretcave (May 30, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> Oh my golly!!! that is so sweet. I want a baby!!!! No I don't, I want to just knit for babies.....yes, that's right.


I don't know! One minute you are giving your DH a bump on the head and they next you are saying you want a baby! Better PM me and I will tell you about the birds and bees!!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

margaretcave said:


> laurelarts said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my golly!!! that is so sweet. I want a baby!!!! No I don't, I want to just knit for babies.....yes, that's right.
> ...


 :thumbup: :shock: lol...that is all I have to say about that!


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Love it ,your work is amazing !!!!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Beautiful set! Lovin' those little mice on the booties!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Are the booties duplicate stitched?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Very sweet set. Could be made for a girl or a boy, depending on colors.


----------



## cute-n-cuddly-designs (Sep 27, 2012)

gorgeous


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

That is just too sweet!! So much detail.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

It is very cute


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Adorable, love it!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Cute but couldn't get the link you posted to work?


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

lexiemae said:


> Cute but couldn't get the link you posted to work?


Yep, seems to be a dead link. I tried to find the pattern on Ravelry but it looks like the designer is no longer active here on KP or Ravelry. I'm going to lock the topic but if the OP sees this and has a new link they can let me know and I'll unlock it.

~moderator


----------

